# Hi every buddy.



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello.

im william.

im in to..

Health,fitness,

Martial arts,

I like SubWay..lol.

well nice to meet every one laters.


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi William, welcome from OHIO!


----------



## sbugir (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome from Colorado!


----------



## revmdn (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Doctor Nick  

Welcome to the forum, enjoy.


----------



## d17oug18 (Sep 10, 2009)

whats up?and welcome! im douglas.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ismart (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi and welcome! What martial art do you practice?


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi William, and welcome to the forum. Nice to have you here.

Hey, that's not Atwater, Illinois is it?


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank every buddy.

i feel very welcome.


----------

